# EHX - Crayon



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

EHX is realeasing a new overdrive.
Reminds me of a RC Boost or a Timmy. Am I righ?

The Crayon:


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I like it!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Street price is US $62.75. Might go for that.

They're being coy on what it's based on. They denied Timmy on Reddit, but were coy about the RC Booster.

I might just have to get one. I also have some gas for a Nano Big Muff. Stocking Stuffers!


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

Funny, JHS also just released a pedal called the crayon. Different style pedals but i wonder if naming a pedal the same thing as another company causes any issues


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Too much tone colouring.

Neil? My coat please.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Is it a take on the "Meat 'N' 3" mod of the Soul Food?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Timmies and RCs are both essentially modified Tube Screamers. as is the Zendrive, and countless other light/mild/heavy overdrive pedals. Indeed, there are literally hundreds and hundreds of TS derivatives out there, most of which would be properly be called "modded" Tube Screamers.

That's not a criticism; just a statement that diodes in the feedback loop of an op-amp provides a desirable overdrive sound that a great many players like for all the right reasons.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

There are just waaaaayyyyy too many OD's to choose from. Pick one and be done with it! That's what I try to do. I always fail though. Lol


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> There are just waaaaayyyyy too many OD's to choose from. Pick one and be done with it! That's what I try to do. I always fail though. Lol


The dirt section of my pedalboard is always changing... Why, oh why there is so many (good) dirt pedals!!!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Love it. But then, I'm a sucker for solidly built, reasonably priced pedals. I have several EHX (Soul Food, OD Glove, Soul Preacher) and, imo, they're the best bang for the buck pedals out there, especially their drive pedals. I'll be looking for a used one of these as soon as all the impulsive types get bored with them.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Meh. Buy what you buy, and if it gets close but not exactly what you want, ask me and I'll tell you what part/s to change.

Ultimately, what people want is not the tone of the booster itself but how it makes the next thing in line break up just right.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

That's a great offer, Mark!

I sometimes think people don't want the tone of the booster, they want the brandname and cache. Klons were the epitome of this..........


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

There will always be the "look what I have!" Crew and that's OK. That's where our used gear comes from hahaha. 

My bandmate has been on the hunt for a replacement for his green rhino forever. A few pedals work, but nothing has been "perfect". Hopefully this next one can get tweaked so he can stop haha.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Budda said:


> There will always be the "look what I have!" Crew and that's OK. That's where our used gear comes from hahaha..


It's a good thing, too! I can't afford to pay new prices for everything!!!


----------

